# Overdrive for iPad



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Is anyone using Overdrive on their iPad for reading library ebooks?  I recently downloaded the app and started searching my local library for ebooks.  I was somewhat surprised to find that many of the books that are on my wishlist are available in epub format from my library.  Of course, they are all currently "checked out" so to speak, so I added myself to the waiting list and have absolutely no idea how long it will take for the titles to become available.  Still, I really like having the option of being able to read some of these titles that are selling for $9.99 or more for free on my iPad!  Anyway, I was wondering what people think of the Overdrive app for reading ebooks, since I haven't tested it out yet.  I can only imagine it is not as feature-rich as iBooks or the Kindle app...thoughts, experiences, etc.?


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, not nearly the options, but works well. If you have a hold list and a wish list, you can use one to request your holds, but the other is great for checking availabilities, and for tracking how many people are holding. Once you get through the initial wait, it's pretty easy to always have something in the pipe for checkout. Biggest problem you'll have is when 2-3 books come up simultaneously.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used the app on my Android phone to read one library book. It was okay, though I'm not too demanding of the special features on my Kindle or other e reader.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use it a lot.  I wish I could highlight text, like I could using Bluefire....

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a question (keeping in mind that I have been lazy and not done any research to answer my own question).  When I select "Get Books" from the main page, it brings up the "get books" screen and the "add a website" option.  When I select "add a website", I can search for my local library and then select it, which in turn brings up the digital catalog for my local library.  Is there a way I can save this search so that when I select "get books" in Overdrive, I can automatically select my local library instead of having to go through all of the steps ("get books", then "add a website", then search for my library)?  There must be a simple solution, right??


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up to mention that there is an update for the Overdrive app for iPad.  With the update, you can now select sepia as a background color (yipee!), there is a "night mode" option (white text on black background), and you can lock the screen orientation.  Very happy with these changes.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I still use Bluefire Reader.  Last time I tried, it was still better than the Overdrive App.  
For those worried about getting all your eBooks from Overdrive coming in at one time, doesn't the method of storing the .acsm file still work?  You just download the .acsm file from your library to a separate folder.  When you are ready to read the book, transfer the file to Adobe Digital Editions software and open it there.  It should then start the 14 day countdown when it is opened.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> I have a question (keeping in mind that I have been lazy and not done any research to answer my own question). When I select "Get Books" from the main page, it brings up the "get books" screen and the "add a website" option. When I select "add a website", I can search for my local library and then select it, which in turn brings up the digital catalog for my local library. Is there a way I can save this search so that when I select "get books" in Overdrive, I can automatically select my local library instead of having to go through all of the steps ("get books", then "add a website", then search for my library)? There must be a simple solution, right??


I don't go to my library through Overdrive. I have my local library bookmarked in Safari on the iPad. When a book is available to download, I check it out within my browser, then I click on "download" and it is automatically added to Overdrive. Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I still use Bluefire Reader. Last time I tried, it was still better than the Overdrive App.
> For those worried about getting all your eBooks from Overdrive coming in at one time, doesn't the method of storing the .acsm file still work? You just download the .acsm file from your library to a separate folder. When you are ready to read the book, transfer the file to Adobe Digital Editions software and open it there. It should then start the 14 day countdown when it is opened.


No, it doesn't work anymore. They "fixed" that loophole several weeks ago.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

How horrible for the acsm file "loophole" no longer to be working.  I remember one person telling me that she didn't worry about the DRM problem as long as she could have the files sitting and waiting until she had the time to read them.  Back to using the old Sony 505 and 600 and changing the date.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't really like it as a ebook reading but I do use it as an audiobook player.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm reading my first library e-book on my iPad using the Overdrive App currently.  I really like it.  It was very easy to add the library's site to overdrive and open it up and download the book right into the app.

Reading wise, the app has all the features I need--in app brightness adjustment, adjustable font size, book marks and options for black text on white or sepia backgrounds or white text on black for reading in the dark.  In-app orientation lock is handy as well.

I'm not sure I'll still use it once they add Library book support to the Kindle later this year, but it's very usable in the meantime.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Found one issue that may be a drawback for some, though it's a non-issue for me.

You can't early return e-pub books downloaded into the Overdrive app.  You just have to wait for the lending period to expire.  Moot for me as I'll never have the max 5 e-books out at one time anyway, but possibly an issue for heavier readers who make heavy use of library e-books.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I used it to listen to an audiobook for the first time the other day. It's very easy and seamless. I have used the bluefire app instead for most of my library books. If only there were a way to listen to the WMA audiobooks, I'd be in heaven! I have a mac and right now I can't get them onto my iPod without a PC.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the app since I'm notoriously bad for returning library books on time!


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

How did I miss this? Going to try it out now. Thanks! I couldn't get it to work on my computer before, but iPad will be better than computer.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Went, downloaded, muddled around until I figured it out and now I have three books on hold! Thank you. I have been trying to borrow ebooks for a year now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> I have a question (keeping in mind that I have been lazy and not done any research to answer my own question). When I select "Get Books" from the main page, it brings up the "get books" screen and the "add a website" option. When I select "add a website", I can search for my local library and then select it, which in turn brings up the digital catalog for my local library. Is there a way I can save this search so that when I select "get books" in Overdrive, I can automatically select my local library instead of having to go through all of the steps ("get books", then "add a website", then search for my library)? There must be a simple solution, right??


I just put Overdrive on my iPad - you can save your library by touching the star to the left of the library name. And you can save more than one library if you can access more than one (I have 3).


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I just put Overdrive on my iPad - you can save your library by touching the star to the left of the library name. And you can save more than one library if you can access more than one (I have 3).


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Found one issue that may be a drawback for some, though it's a non-issue for me.
> 
> You can't early return e-pub books downloaded into the Overdrive app. You just have to wait for the lending period to expire. Moot for me as I'll never have the max 5 e-books out at one time anyway, but possibly an issue for heavier readers who make heavy use of library e-books.


It's true, you can't return the books early...but just to clarify, different libraries have different maxes. I think I can have 10 books out at one time. (I doublechecked. That's the Fairfax County, VA library system.)

Really enjoying Overdrive for iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's true, you can't return the books early...but just to clarify, different libraries have different maxes. I think I can have 10 books out at one time. (I doublechecked. That's the Fairfax County, VA library system.)
> 
> Really enjoying Overdrive for iPad.
> 
> Betsy


I note that there is an update for Overdrive (not sure when it became available, I haven't checked for app updates for several days) that says "now gives option to return items when deleting from device."

I'll let you know when I try it. still downloading...I had 20 apps to update.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm downloading it now as well.  It's a brand new update as I'd just checked for app updates yesterday morning.

It works!  And it's very easy.  When you delete two options pop up:  "Delete and Return" and "Delete without Returning".

The returns are instant as I had another book ready to download and it showed me as having none checked out.


Another Overdrive question, from what I can tell when a book you have on hold comes available the only options you have are to claim it within 4 days or let the hold expire and be dropped by the list?  So there's no way to decline and drop back down to first in line if there are more people waiting?  If so I'll have to be more conservative with putting multiple titles on hold as I generally only like to read one book at a time.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Yep, not nearly the options, but works well. If you have a hold list and a wish list, you can use one to request your holds, but the other is great for checking availabilities, and for tracking how many people are holding. Once you get through the initial wait, it's pretty easy to always have something in the pipe for checkout. Biggest problem you'll have is when 2-3 books come up simultaneously.


Thanks! None of my books have come up as available yet (long waiting lists...the shortest one had 8 people ahead of me . Good to know I'm priming the pipeline and just need to keep it going.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I note that there is an update for Overdrive (not sure when it became available, I haven't checked for app updates for several days) that says "now gives option to return items when deleting from device."
> 
> I'll let you know when I try it. still downloading...I had 20 apps to update.
> 
> Betsy


Oh awesome!!

My DD has been using my laptop for school and it's been hard to get to it to return stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> It works! And it's very easy. When you delete two options pop up: "Delete and Return" and "Delete without Returning".
> 
> The returns are instant as I had another book ready to download and it showed me as having none checked out.


Yes, that's what I found when I tested...very cool!

Betsy


----------

